# New PBEM Game: Darker Horizons



## robaustin (Dec 20, 2002)

As our story opens.....we find the people of the kingdom of T'ellemarc on
the verge of economic breakdown. Their food supplies are scarce, their
mines running thin of ore. It is rumored that these, and many of the other
problems of the kingdom are due to their newest king - Nedal Amaso. Having
seized power of the throne with his army of Nabilat warriors, he promised
great things to the people T'ellemarc. So far though, all he has brought
with him is poverty. Once funded by the government of the neighboring
kingdom of Zircon, Nedal has now turned against them and has vowed that any
action against his Nabilat warriors will result in all out war between the
two kingdoms. The political climate between the two kingdoms is strained,
and the people of T'ellemarc find themselves with nowhere to go.

Some have taken refuge in neigboring Zircon to the east, but most are
migrating from south to north, hoping to find better fortune in what is
rumored to be more fertile land. Nedal has taken up residence to the north,
well guarded in his fortress in the Serpentcoil Mountains. It is rumored he
has many followers, and that he has somehow gained magical powers as well.
Other than this, all reports of him are hazy at best. Some say he is
hoarding much of the food and riches of the land in his fortress.
The Nabilat are many, and the
ordinary people are encouraged to join them or die.

Please submit characters by January 11, 2003.  Characters will be chosen on 
criteria of originality and strength of writing background.  Please be able to 
write reasonably well. We will get the game started some time during
the week of 
January 13th.

PLEASE go to the Yahoo Group at:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/dhgame2/

Go to the files section. You will find
a submission/character guideline and character sheet there.  Submit to
rusdin@optonline.net

DO NOT ATTEMPT TO JOIN THE YAHOO GROUP AT THIS TIME.  I WILL NOT APPROVE ANYONE.
The game will be closed to lurkers for now.  I will probably make the message 
boards public for reading only - eventually.  For now the group will only be 
open to the players I select and I will invite you if you are selected.


----------



## robaustin (Jan 6, 2003)

Bumping up! LAST CALL - Submissions due by Saturday January 11!

--*Rob


----------

